# My new sleigh



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys I just wanted to let everyone know that I finally have anew boat.

Those that know me know I've been trying to upgrade my ride for the last year and a half.

So I bought the boat about a month ago but ha to do a lot of work to get it the way I wanted it.

I'm still not done but I have had a chance to get it in the water to know that it does indeed float.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let's see a picture, Jimmy Blue, and congrats.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Congratz!!!
Now the work begin?
Better feeling is when you're done and fixed it the way you wanted it.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats . Pictures Pictures Pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, we need pictures.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations are in order but, yeah.... we do need pictures!:camera::camera::camera:

If you don't have a camera, there's always MS Paint :work:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Show us what you got.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Lets see her the suspense is killing us.
Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*New secret boat revealed!*

Rumor has it that this is the new boat everybody has asked to see. :rotfl:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

What's the old by word on this site, if you don't have pics it didn't  JK Congrats !!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry the original post image link didn't work. :headknock Here it is guys.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks good betcha can't wait to put the first fish on the deck.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A fine Fishn rig!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice ride!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is that a Carolina Skiff? If so, the local commercial fishermen probably use them for a reason.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice ride, contratz!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

What you plan on putting on the boat for electronics ? I don't see any thing on the dash.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good boat !!!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Fine lookin vessel


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks all.

Don its actually a Caribbean skiff... was only made for a few years... from what I can tell its exactly the same as a Carolina Skiff.

My guess is that the commercial fisherman like it because of the tremendous amount of floor space for it's size.

Bruce: I have a Humminbird 598-C that I removed from my smaller boat... it goes on next time I have a free weekend.

I realize I'm giving up comfort in the ride (particularly on windy days when the chop comes up) in exchange for great stability and room.

I probably won't go out if the wind is over 8.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice rig , if you take it easy in the wind it should ride the waves pretty good.


----------



## trihullranger (Dec 19, 2015)

Good looking boat... Congrats!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

That is sweet Jimmy can not wait to see you out on LL getting on the hard bit and pulling them in like it is your job. Way to Go.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool Caribbean ride! Congrats!


----------

